# Can you ID this middleweight for me?



## bikemonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

Interested in knowing the brand/model of the black bike.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## phantom (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like a Huffy Thunderbird to me.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 6, 2018)

They're all Columbias, the black one is '63-later '60s, the red Newsboy is '70s, and the back one is an earlier '60s Newsboy Special.


----------



## phantom (Jul 6, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> They're all Columbias, the black one is '63-later '60s, the red Newsboy is '70s, and the back one is an earlier '60s Newsboy Special.



Was Huffy a Columbia brand?  Just asking because the black bike is a Huffy Thunderbird. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 6, 2018)

No, Westfield is the parent co. of Columbia, and the model is a Thunderbolt. Here's a Huffy pic, note that the chain guard and tank are noticeably different.


----------



## phantom (Jul 6, 2018)

Okay I see... The gold one is a Huffy Thunderbird, correct ?    Thanks


----------

